# Hi from iceland, the most expensive country in the world



## GauiIce (Nov 12, 2008)

hi im from iceland and it is good to be able to grow by your self here because the weed price is the higest in the world i think, about 30$ each gr


----------



## GauiIce (Nov 12, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/128988-my-big-bud-project.html
this is a link to my photo journal of my baby


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 12, 2008)

GauiIce said:


> hi im from iceland and it is good to be able to grow by your self here because the weed price is the higest in the world i think, about 30$ each gr


Japan is twice that, but welcome anyways !


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

GauiIce said:


> hi im from iceland and it is good to be able to grow by your self here because the weed price is the higest in the world i think, about 30$ each gr


*Welcome...nice to have someone living in a colder place than I do......*


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Welcome...nice to have someone living in a colder place than I do......*


Member your geography? Iceland is green and Greenland is icy...


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 12, 2008)

Iceland isn't that cold.  

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanna go to iceland...Welcome to the RIU..Now grow some dank!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

*Climate in Iceland*

The _average temperature_ of the warmest month, July, exceeds 10°C in the lowlands of southern and western _Iceland_, but is below that in other parts of the *...*
www3.hi.is/~oi/climate_in_*iceland*.htm - 48k - Cached - Similar pages
*WikiAnswers - What is average temperature of Iceland*

_Iceland_ question: What is _average temperature_ of _Iceland_? normally about -2 degrese faranhight.
wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_*average*_*temperature*_of_*Iceland* - 42k - Cached - Similar pages
*
*


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 12, 2008)

hello Iceland..... grow and sell ull make millions


----------



## SmarmyJoe (Nov 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Climate in Iceland*
> 
> The _average temperature_ of the warmest month, July, exceeds 10°C in the lowlands of southern and western _Iceland_, but is below that in other parts of the *...*
> www3.hi.is/~oi/climate_in_*iceland*.htm - 48k - Cached - Similar pages
> ...


Served, haha.


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 12, 2008)

Do they sell icees in iceland???


----------

